# Spooks Gotta Gun- underside and tail white???



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Have any of you seen the Spooks Gotta Gun line?? All the horses have a pie bald face, white legs which sometimes travels up their legs, and a bottom half white tail..... all of them!!

What kind of coloring is this called? Frame? Splash? Overo?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like splash to me. I don't know the line at all, being over here in Australia I don't really pay attention to lines in the USA. 

Why I think splash:

- Blue eye - caused by frame or splash, not tobiano or sabino
- high leg white - not caused by frame, as frame likes the legs to stay dark
- nice neat edges - could be tobiano but clearly not in this case
- bald face - sabino usually leaves colour over the eyes if it can, frame can cause bald faces but probably not the cause in this case.

The head in particular has that splash look about him... the "I just dunked my big ol' head in a bucket of white paint!" look lol.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SGG are Splash for sure. A good was to think of splash is that they jumped into a puddle of white and it "splashed" up onto them. 


Good examples of splash - 














































The stud in my signature is splash (would link the pics but they are HUGE), and he is a good one to show, with the belly spot, how sometimes splash cam mimic frame (he is N/N for frame).


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love those last 2 SO gorgeous in my po. Colonels Smoking Gun is one of my favs


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Splash for the same reasons.

I love horses wish Splash.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Spook is a splash he is N/N for frame as well. But not all Spooks have that color. I've seen lots of solid sorrels by him. 

Isn't the original picture a Gunner foal tho, not a Spooks Gotta Gun? I've seen that mare for sale on reinersworld.com at one point and I'm sure she by Gunner.


----------

